# red rose loft question



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Does anyone know how many sheets of plywood are needed to complete a standard red rose loft?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

7 wall sheets and 1 sheet of heavier floor sheeting.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Perfect thanks! This will be made 100% free! I'll post pics once I start!


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Pip Logan said:


> Perfect thanks! This will be made 100% free! I'll post pics once I start!


awesome that is a great way...I haven't spent much on my lofts either, the first 3 have less that $100 total in them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

wow if you can get plywood for free I would make your redwood loft at least 8 foot wide buy what ever length you can go .. you wont be sorry thats for sure and as always the bigger the better cuz you can always add as big an aviary as you want later for sunshine and exercise


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah the place I work uses a lot of lumber and there seems to always be a lot wasted so I'm talked to the head carpender and he is going to start saving me the good pieces.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

LokotaLoft said:


> wow if you can get plywood for free I would make your redwood loft at least 8 foot wide buy what ever length you can go .. you wont be sorry thats for sure and as always the bigger the better cuz you can always add as big an aviary as you want later for sunshine and exercise


so true, I built my first loft 4ft sq., planning on 4 pigeons....HAHA

I had no idea how addicting these birds are.


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

good loft I have one and its a very good starter loft ...no problems with it..


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

I have been looking at the red rose starter loft too, but I am wondering about a lay out for the roosts and nests inside. Does anyone have any information on that part?


----------

